
Tutorial: Setup EC2 for Rails/Merb/Sinatra using Chef - _pius
http://probablyinteractive.com/2009/3/29/Amazon EC2 + Chef = Mmmmm.html
======
zacharypinter
This is the first I've heard about Chef. I've spent some time with puppet, and
it looks like Chef is trying to fix a lot of the pain points. Particularly,
getting rid of that awful external DSL and using straight ruby.

~~~
ropiku
I got started with Chef today and it's great. It's organized into recipes, and
you can share cookbooks (see the official one, it has plenty of recipes for
common things). I also like using erb templates for config files.

------
quellhorst
In the article he claims EC2 is $27/month. Was there a recent price reduction?

~~~
pskomoroch
reserved instances: [http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2009/03/12/amazon-...](http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2009/03/12/amazon-ec2-introduces-reserved-instances/)

~~~
dmix
From the article: "With a reserved instance (you pay for a whole year in
advance) the price is $325 or $27/month. But that doesn't include Data
Transfer, EBS, Elastic IP or S3 costs. Got that info from
[https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/#pricing"](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/#pricing)

